# Sinfonia Concertante Miklos Rozsa



## The Thinker (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello everyone! Very new here.

I just wanted to bring this piece on here, to see what kind of thoughts and insights you guys may have on it. I believe Rozsa is quite underappreciated. He left behind a significant body of work, taking into account both his more traditional, emotive film work and his more angular concert work. Yet, both sides of his output are unified by some common threads, his definite musical voice, which is very much informed by Hungarian musical and cultural identity. Rozsa's music is strong, the more so due to its sensitivity. Certainly he owes a lot to his countrymen Bartok and Kodaly, but I don't think he merely takes from them. His style, in all its variations, complements theirs.

Anyway, I think this piece, along with the earlier Violin Concerto, are my favorites of his concert output. There is energy here, and the performers in this recording do an excellent job, in my rather amateur opinion, of brining out the subtleties in the work, which requires some effort.
Without further ado, here is the Sinfonia Concertante of 1958-1963 by Miklos Rozsa. Enjoy!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I enjoy Rozsa's music, but I definitely need to hear more. My two favorite works are also the Violin Concerto and Sinfonia Concertante. On my list of music to hear is Rozsa's Viola Concerto, Symphony in Three Movements, and his string quartets.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

never heard of his non-film music till now. It's great.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Rozsa is a fine composer...his Tripartita for Orchestra is very good...his film music is, too, esp the ones in the Respighi mode....the 3 mvt suite from Quo Vadis is a real knockout


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I also so remember him from film music , like Ben Hur, Julius Caesar & Quo Vadis. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

A very enjoyable composer. I discovered his Violin Concerto, then went on to find other works. A few decades ago you'd have thought that Bartok and Kodaly were all Hungarian music had to offer. Now we can hear numerous works of Rozsa, Dohnanyi, and Lajtha, among others.


----------



## The Thinker (Sep 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I also so remember him from film music , like Ben Hur, Julius Caesar & Quo Vadis.
> Thank you for sharing.


You're very welcome!


----------

